# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دوستان بیاین داخل راهنماییم کنین لطفااااااااااااا

## amirali769

سلام به همه
بچه ها یه سوال .
زمانی که جواب انتخاب رشته میاد فقط یه دانشگاه مجاز میشی ثبت نام کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اینطوری نیس که یه روزانه بیاری با یه غیر انتفاعی؟؟؟؟
لطفا جواب بدین

----------


## mrmm1376

کارنامه اولیه که بیاد یه رشته مجازی ولی تو کارنامه نهایی که یه مدت بعد میاد تمام رشته هایی که مجاز شدی رو میزنه .

----------

